# Potential match



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2006)

I Apologise as I'm not a regular to these boards.

But I am delighted to share that:
We are linked have met the child's s/w and meet the foster carers in 3 days and have a matching panel date set for the 1st December.
We are so excited but also worried in case anything goes wrong.   
Good luck to all.

A very happy Oceania x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

It is very exciting but completely nerve shredding!!  I'm sure all will be fine.   


bx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Congratulations on your match Oceana   

Thankyou for sharing with us - Is it a Boy or Girl? How old etc?  

SUch exciting times - congratulations Mummy


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

very very exciting! 

Tell us all! I may be your december panel buddy but waiting there decision


----------



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2006)

Thank you ladies for all your kind messages.

She is two years old and very cute, our 9 year old daughter is really looking forward to having a little playmate she is practising/role playing with her build a bears. AH!

We are all really smitten.
We were approved for 0-2 years but our social workers feel this is a really good strong match that they approached us with her details and as we have always felt that the right match is better than the age we are over the moon to proceed.

Tommorow we are meeting her foster carers. I would be grateful if  any of you ladies can suggest any questions to ask them? 

Finger crossed curvycat it would be awsome to have a buddy especially as panel seems along time away   

Thanks again Oceania x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

She sounds lovely - a great fun age too!

Have a look in our resource area - you'll find a thread about questions for foster carers in there. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=457.0

Bx


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Oceania! Hope the intros go well, she sounds lovely!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

What fantastic news! Congratulations and good luck for intros!


----------



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks to m2m, panorama and Boggy for your kind messages.
We met with the foster carers yesterday, which was hard as they had wanted to keep her but had been told no so were not very overly keen to tell us about her.  So a big 
Thanks Boggy for the list it was just what we needed overwise we may have run out of conversation. 
 
Have a great weekend

Oceania x


----------



## Rossi (Mar 18, 2007)

Congratulations to you    - its such an exciting, happy, scary,  nerve wracking time. We have just been linked and i am finding it so difficult to sleep and concentrate - i keep waiting for something to go wrong. After 5 years of wanting a family so desperately its hard to think that we might be nearly there      

Zoe x


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Congratulations - hope all goes well over the next few months.  

Bop


----------



## Moppit (May 8, 2007)

Dear Oceania

Looks like we will be your December panel buddies too! Linked with a little 18 month old boy and go to panel on the 14th of December with a view (if we all goes well) to starting introductions in early January.

So difficult to know whether to allow ourselves to get truly excited as we both know things can go wrong between now and panel and that panel may not approve us although our social worker has reassured us that they wouldnt put us forward unless they were 100% sure it was the right match.

We've ended up telling all our close friends and family but now wondering whether we should have done or not. We were so euphoric when finding the news that we were matched last wek (they made us wait 2 weeks between the matching interview and telling us and we have known about him for 4 months) so we just couldnt stop ourselves from telling people. I am compareing it to telling people you are pregnant after the 3 month scan - in this circumstance things can still go wrong but you tell people.

What have you done in terms of telling people/starting to get excited?

Moppit x


----------



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS MOPPIT !
 
We go to matching panel next weds    
It is such a long process. Enjoy getting excited you have waited along time,  keep busy he will soon be home.
Please  check your email as I replied to your message last week.
Bye for now Oceania


----------

